# Coco



## TheDarkCynder (Jan 14, 2012)

I lost my GSD/lab/??? mix a few days ago. I had her since I was 6, so I was pretty close to her. 

She was a pretty strange dog; she never really enjoyed toys or fetch, and she always chose to bury what she did play with in-between the cushions of the couch, but she was really fun.

All throughout her life she was extremely hyper. Even at 10 she acted like a complete puppy.

She was 10 years old. She died suddenly, so we don't really know what happened, but she never had any major health problems in her lifetime. We adopted her from the SPCA where she had been abused by her previous owner, and had a fear of adult men because of it.

(I'm not sure if my images are a correct size, so I'm just posting the links. Heh.)

http://tinyurl.com/8tsfo94
http://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss265/TDCynder/Cocoa/DSCN1877.jpg


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2012)

It's good to hear she was so healthy to the very last. Her color befits her name. Sweet face.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of the passing of your beautiful Coco


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost her, especially so suddenly. She was a very pretty girl and obviously well-loved


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. She looks so precious.


----------

